# Indian relocating from USA to Joburg - need advice please!



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I am new here. I have joined this forum to find out more about living and working in South Africa, specifically Johannesburg. I have just secured a job offer there, and after living and working in the US for 8 years (originally from India), I'm now moving to Joburg. I'm excited and fascinated by this country and I'm looking forward to the experience. My biggest concern is of course crime. I'm really worried about it. I keep hearing mixed opinions about it on the internet and from everyone.

On one hand, people say that as long as you're reasonably careful and aware of your surroundings at all times, it is fine. And there are so many things going on like World Cup Football 2010, beauty pageants at Sun City etc. that attract the attention of the whole world. I've heard that nightlife is huge in Joburg and Capetown especially and that it's just an all-round great atmosphere over there!

But other people have told me that you have to be extremely watchful at all times because crime is rampant. One cannot go out in the evening after 6 pm. The only social life over there is going to casinos and malls. Otherwise there is nothing? 

So you can see why I am confused. Such conflicting info! I really hope that daily life in Joburg is not filled with fear of getting mugged or shot.. and having to watch one's back every second! It would really suck if that is true. I'm single and hoping to go out at least on the weekends, instead of staying home all the time in fear. Any advice is very much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## remon87 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can give you one small advise, I lived in Joburg for about 2 years and I visited it 4 times a year for 3 years straight. 

There is nightlife there and it's really great. There's Sandton (not just the mall) which have many coffee shops, a movie theater, few bars, restaurants, etc.., there's also Rosebank (there's a nice live music place called Katzy's right next to the Hyatt hotel). and of course your regular malls, stores, and restaurant and so forth.

As long as you vigilant for your surroundings, then you won't have any problems; during my entire visits and living there I never experiences any kind of crime. But I was always looking around me in red lights and made sure i don't stay out pass 2 am.

Which part of the states you live? How were you able to secure a job offer from the US? I'm currently looking to move back to SA from New York but unable to secure a job offer ( I have a valid work permit, and I'm married to SA Citizen)... Can you assist me by letting me know who helped you. Please.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey remon87. Thank you so much for that info! I actually did not apply directly to any jobs in SA. I live in NJ and was working for a small company here until mid Jan when they laid me off. Since I'm on a visa here, I had to find something fast. Due to the extremely ****ty economic situation here in the US, I have not been able to get any interviews over the last month. In the meantime, one of my cousins has got me this opportunity at his company in SA. So I'm taking this up partly because I have to leave the US anyway. But I'm also excited about experiencing life in SA. Are you currently working in NY?


----------



## remon87 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Nostalgia Nut,

Yes I'm living and working in NY. (dying to go back to SA).

You'll have by far the best time of your life there and you'll experience a lot of wonderful things in SA. Just be vigilant at all times!!!


----------



## remon87 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Nostalgia Nut,

Do you think you cousin can be able to help me finding a job in his company in SA as well. I'm a IT developer and a project manager for American Express corp in NY. I can send you a copy of my resume for your review if they are interested..


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

I can certainly check with him to see if they need an IT person there. The thing is, it's gonna be a couple of months at least before I myself move down there. Need to get my SA visa done and whatever other formalities from the company. Why don't you email me your resume to msubrams AT yahoo DOT com (Change to @ and . - trying to avoid spam) and I will pass it on. Make sure you mention in the email that you are remon from the forum.


----------



## remon87 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Nostalgia Nut, I really appreciated it. I have all the needed and required documents, just need an offer..

Listen, there isn't a country or a city in the world that doesn't have crime. yes maybe in SA a little more than usual, but that doesn't mean that something will happened to you. I lived there for a year and a half and i never had anything happened to me or my family. As long as you are aware of your surroundings and keeping an eye open for what's going on around you, you'll be fine.

SA has a lot to offer, from wonderful beaches, amazing weather, great food, to incredible hospitality and great cultures all mixed together to give you SA... 

Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. You've definitely put my mind at ease at least a little bit.

And by the way, I'm not even sure yet if I'll be posted in Joburg main area! There is a good chance it might be in Midrand/Halfway House, which is north of Joburg towards Pretoria from what I understand. Any idea how the crime is over there?


----------



## remon87 (Jan 13, 2009)

Midrand is nice. I only been there few times. There's a club there called sound stage and it's pretty cool. I think it's more of a quite, residential area.

FYI, I sent you the email..


----------



## amitpant10 (May 21, 2011)

Hi,
Did you relocate? I am also planning to work in joburg. Please let me know about your experiences so far as that will help me in deciding.
Regards
Amit


----------

